# attn: fish on



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

fish on,im going to try the same thing this year on pymi.what i have learned is 18# lead core(strip the plastic back cut the lead,tie on the mono.)10-20 ft of mono.hot and tots and wally divers in silver black,gold and black,chartreuse(sp) and orange.im not sure now but snugg harbor used to have okuma line counter reel/trolling rod combos for 49 dollars.i hope they still have them,pretty inexspensive to get started with.planning on drifting with leechs and crawlers in morning and switching to lead core later in the day.usaully fish the south end close to pa.the orchard i think its called?
with this warm weather comeing next week,i might head out and do some wadeing from fishermans point.ill let you know when im comeing that way,maybe you can meet me there.is d&d open now?

later,matt


----------

